# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى ســـؤال؟ فك شفرة سوني اريكسون j1012

## الوئام120

هل يمكن فك شفرة  هذا الجهاز سوني اريكسون j1012
بشكل مجاني  او هل من الممكن ان يكون مدعم على بوكس box cruiser plus  
؟
بالانتظار

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> هل يمكن فك شفرة  هذا الجهاز سوني اريكسون j1012
> بشكل مجاني  او هل من الممكن ان يكون مدعم على بوكس box cruiser plus  
> ؟
> بالانتظار

 *هل تقصد أخي*    j10i2  *على العموم ادى كان j10i2
 مدعوم على بوكس ستول بتوفيق*

----------


## الوئام120

نعم اخي هو ما اقصده  
شكرا لك

----------

